
Across the board, top Facebook games take a tumble - mshafrir
http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/across-the-board-top-facebook-games-take-a-tumble/1401804
======
hga
Not much of a surprise after Facebook killed part of their ecosystem.

